# Bull Red



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

we went to sikes and started out at about 8:00 and we fished under the bridge of the barrier wall were we caught a few white trout and some crokers. We fished down there for about two hours i missed a big red on a butterflied pin fish and then i started throwing the cast net and i caught three lady fish and after that we went up on the pier at about 12:00. I fished up there using cut lady fish and at about 2:00 i hooked in to a nice fish. I didn't know what it was at first i fought him for about twenty minutes and finally landed a nice bull red it measured out at 49 inches after i caught that i started fishing with a cut mullet head and i hooked into another red but he dragged me down and he broke me of on a piling and after that i left about 3:00. all and all it was a good night:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Please tell me you have a picture of a 49" red, that would be beastly


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

we had a tape measure and it was right at 49..


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I believe you I just wanted to see a pic if you had it


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Biggest I've ever caught out there was about 42in and that bad boy put up on heck of a fight! I'd love to run across one that size. One night I saw one looking to be about 50-52in dead and floating by with the current. I tried to snatch hook him so I could net him up on the bridge to get a better look but was unable to get him. Current was running out to fast for me to get him with just the net so I missed him. Since then I always take a camera if I can.


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah there are tons o huge reds out there i cant wait to go out again


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

wait till october, its hard to catch one under 40" in destin , a lot break 50"


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Can you guys suggest any other locations to catch some of these big bull reds in the Pensacola area, besides Sikes? My cousin lives in P'cola and we frequently surf/pier fish anywhere from Navarre on over to Gulf Shores. Thanks in advance the any tips! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Mike W said:


> Can you guys suggest any other locations to catch some of these big bull reds in the Pensacola area, besides Sikes? My cousin lives in P'cola and we frequently surf/pier fish anywhere from Navarre on over to Gulf Shores. Thanks in advance the any tips! :thumbsup:


Fort Pickens at Pensacola pass. Plenty of big ones out there. If you have a boat on a clear full moon night you can fight them all night long at the northwest end of 3 mile bridge. 3rd light out and about 75ft straight out from the bridge. Live shrimp on the bottom or small live pinfish about 2ft down have produced best results for me. Unless you're very lucky they'll wear you out before you catch a legal size one. I use 80lb Berkley line on a surf rod to shorten the fight time and be able to catch more reds increasing my chance of taking home a legal one.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Not saying it's a bad thing but I'd use the biggest pinfish you can find, a bull red can easily eat a bait larger than your hand and you wont get much of a fight at all on 80# test. Even with 20# I can get one in in less than 10-15 minutes. Just my opinion....


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Smarty said:


> Fort Pickens at Pensacola pass. Plenty of big ones out there. If you have a boat on a clear full moon night you can fight them all night long at the northwest end of 3 mile bridge. 3rd light out and about 75ft straight out from the bridge. Live shrimp on the bottom or small live pinfish about 2ft down have produced best results for me. Unless you're very lucky they'll wear you out before you catch a legal size one. I use 80lb Berkley line on a surf rod to shorten the fight time and be able to catch more reds increasing my chance of taking home a legal one.





bigrick said:


> Not saying it's a bad thing but I'd use the biggest pinfish you can find, a bull red can easily eat a bait larger than your hand and you wont get much of a fight at all on 80# test. Even with 20# I can get one in in less than 10-15 minutes. Just my opinion....


Cool, thanks guys!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

bigrick said:


> Not saying it's a bad thing but I'd use the biggest pinfish you can find, a bull red can easily eat a bait larger than your hand and you wont get much of a fight at all on 80# test. Even with 20# I can get one in in less than 10-15 minutes. Just my opinion....


 When I say a small pinfish I mean the usual size of about 4-5in that you'll normally catch on shrimp or cut bait. I'll hook them with a #1 Eagle Claw baitholder hook behind the head around the dorsal fin. And with 80lb test line you can reel in the monster ones within 2-3 minutes. Rushing the catch and release can wear you out quick especially if you can hook up 20+ times in one trip. It's even more fun to do when you do it from a paddle boat like I do sometimes. I've had one pull me around the bay before. Gotta love those big reds


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

You ever see this fine little boat out there at night you'll know what's happening :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

you said you went to the pier, what pier are you talking about. I caught my first red last week at sykes.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

My guess is he was most likely talking about the octagon pier at the northwest side of sikes. Congrats on the red!


----------

